# Manifold



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I went to Home Depot today and got a bunch of parts for an easily expandable CO2 manifold....

The square head plug at the top can be replaced with another 2" nipple and another tee fitting, thus allowing for another two needle valves. Extra plugs can be placed where you don't have needle valves. Use sealant paste instead of teflon tape. Total cost for what you see here (minus the needle valve) was about $20-25.










Next thing - inexpensive needle valves.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Try Rex Grigg for the needle valves. I remember reading a while back he had a source for some good quality needle valves for $10 or so. 

In regards to your picture, the one I saw (I think one of Tom's creations) used each T fitting inline with a hex nipple between each T

Regulator
l
l -pipe to regulator
l
l l
l l
l l>>> needle valve
l l
l l
ll -1/8" hex nut nipple
l l
l l
l l>>> needle valve
l l
l l
ll -1/8" hex nut nipple
l l
l l
l l>>>needle valve
l l
l l
ll -Plug

In my sorry diagram above, in order to supply CO2 to three tanks, you would only need (2) 1/8" hex nut nipples, (3) female T's, one plug, and 1 length of 1/8" threaded pipe. Of course, you still need 3 needle valves. This may lessen the cost a bit.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I thought about doing that, Matt, but having a huge line of fittings sticking straight out from the tank seemed like an accident waiting to happen. With this vertical orientation, there's less of a chance for the stem to get busted off on a door frame or something. Of course, my design might not work for people with limited space under their stands...but since my tanks aren't restricted in height, this works best.


----------

